# NYC-Male rat and his son need a home



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: New York City (Manhattan)
Contact: [email protected] 

Male rat and his son need a home
These are the rats:


























The rats are over a year old. Exact age is unknown. The top picture is one of the rats and the bottom two pictures are both of the rats. They look alike. Please contact Sharon for more information. She is in Manhattan.

Contact: Sharon Peritz: [email protected] 

I have no further information.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------

